# Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.: Trailer zum Finale von Staffel 6



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.: Trailer zum Finale von Staffel 6* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.: Trailer zum Finale von Staffel 6*


----------



## sil79 (28. Juli 2019)

Nu super, seit Staffel 4 o 5 nur noch in ENG---- und damit ende im Gelände für mich


----------



## Abductee (28. Juli 2019)

hier stand Blödsinn


----------



## Hellraiser2045 (28. Juli 2019)

Staffel 4 und 5 gibts doch mit Ger Dub, wo ist dein Problem?
Staffel 6 läuft gerade und wird vermutlich, wie auf S7, mit Dub geben.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2019)

Ich habe mal ein paar Folgen der Serie ganz am Anfang geguckt aber fand die irgendwie langweilig.


----------

